# Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??



## nfrimmel (15. September 2004)

*Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

tag leute, hab vor über einer woche bei caseking ein gehäuse, ein paar lüfter, kabel, kaltlichtkatoden etc. bestellt. ich habe bis heute keine zahlungsbestätigung bekommen, obwohl ich am mo letzte woch überwiesen habe!!!!!          ich habe daher gestern ein mail geschriebn, heute kam folgendes zurück: 



> Hallo Hr. Frimmel,
> 
> es tut uns sehr Leid, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu einer Verzögerung
> kommt. Aber Sie haben sicher bei Ihrer Bestellung im Shop gesehen, dass der
> ...



ich aber vor der bestellung extra geschuat, da stand alles sei auf lager!!!! ich galub ich spinne!!! ich komme zwar aus österreich, aber das geld müssten sie schon seit letzter woche haben!!!! hat jemand schonmal ähnliches mit caseking erlebt?

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

das ist völlig normal, denn nur weil du bestellst ist das noch nicht für dich reserviert, d.h. wenn in den 3-4 tagen bis überwiesungseingang (aus österreich dauert es evtl. sogar wirklich 5 arbeitstage, d.h. es ist erst monatg diese woche eingegangen) jemand anderes was gekauft hat, dann ist das halt pech für dich - der shop kann ja nicht wissen, ob und wann du überweist, und die ware evtl. wochen für dich reservieren. die warenstandsanzeige ist im grunde nur nützlich, wenn du per nachnahme bestellst oder wenn im shop wirklich klipp und klar drinsteht, dass auch vor geldeingang die ware erstmal nur für dich zurückgelegt wird. wenn es kein seltener artikel ist wird's aber sicher bald wieder bei denen sein und dann zu dir versandt werden.


----------



## muscleman (15. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Caseking. Super Laden   
Dauerte bei mir immer nur 1-2 Tage (Deutschland)


----------



## cuby (15. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*



			
				Herbboy am 15.09.2004 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist völlig normal, denn nur weil du bestellst ist das noch nicht für dich reserviert, d.h. wenn in den 3-4 tagen bis überwiesungseingang (aus österreich dauert es evtl. sogar wirklich 5 arbeitstage, d.h. es ist erst monatg diese woche eingegangen) jemand anderes was gekauft hat, dann ist das halt pech für dich - der shop kann ja nicht wissen, ob und wann du überweist, und die ware evtl. wochen für dich reservieren. die warenstandsanzeige ist im grunde nur nützlich, wenn du per nachnahme bestellst oder wenn im shop wirklich klipp und klar drinsteht, dass auch vor geldeingang die ware erstmal nur für dich zurückgelegt wird. wenn es kein seltener artikel ist wird's aber sicher bald wieder bei denen sein und dann zu dir versandt werden.



Jup, das is bei den meisten Shops (z.B. mindfactory.de) so, dass die Ware bei Vorkasse nicht reserviert wird.
Ich würd einfach abwarten, und falls es zulang dauert, die Artikel stornieren, die nicht verfügbar sind.
Musst dann nur zusehn, dass du das Geld zurückbekommst.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (15. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

ich habe bisher noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit casekink gemacht,
lief bisher alles bestens. allerdings kann sogar schon eine normale onlineüberweisung innerhalb deutschland zu einer anderen bank 
3 tage dauern.......dauert halt, von österreich können da noch 2 tage drauf kommen!


----------



## Quintus (20. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*



			
				muscleman am 15.09.2004 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Caseking. Super Laden
> Dauerte bei mir immer nur 1-2 Tage (Deutschland)




Dito,gehöhrt zu den Händlern meines Vertrauens


----------



## Acemen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

Jo, Caseking kann man wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, ich bestell da gut einmal im Monat...und es gab noch nie Probleme, die Ware war immer nach 1-2 Tagen da!


----------



## nfrimmel (26. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

nur zur info: ich hab das zeug immer noch nicht weil ein lüfter nicht lieferbar ist, und zwar der da: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_162&products_id=484 man beachte vor allem den liefertermin.....ich will aber nicht stornieren....ich warte halt

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*



			
				nfrimmel am 26.09.2004 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> nur zur info: ich hab das zeug immer noch nicht weil ein lüfter nicht lieferbar ist, und zwar der da: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_162&products_id=484 man beachte vor allem den liefertermin.....ich will aber nicht stornieren....ich warte halt
> 
> mfg nfrimmel




du meinst "lieferbar ab 20.9." ? das bedeutet nur, dass das modell ab dem 20.9 auf dem markt ist - das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es dann auch wirklich bei denen auf lager ist...


----------



## nfrimmel (27. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*



			
				Herbboy am 26.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nfrimmel am 26.09.2004 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja meinte ich. hab um 17:00 ein mail gekriegt dass sies endlich weggeschickt haben. hoffe ich kriegs noch die woche....*feuchte augen krieg* aber mit gls sollte das schon gehen!!!!

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## Dropship (27. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

Also ich hab schon sehr oft bei caseking sachen bestellt und die ware kam immer innerhalb von 1-2 tagen an.

DIe werden sicher nicht beschei0en.

Hab sogar bei jeder 2. lieferung lecker gumminbärchen bekommen ^^

Naschen beim einbauen ruled ^^


----------



## maQzz (28. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*



			
				Dropship am 27.09.2004 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab schon sehr oft bei caseking sachen bestellt und die ware kam immer innerhalb von 1-2 tagen an.
> 
> DIe werden sicher nicht beschei0en.
> 
> ...



1.  bezahlen die euch, dass ihr hier so schwärmt? :>
2. war ich grad hier im forum um mich über die 
seriösität von casking.de und pc-cooling.de zu informieren... kann man da ohne schlechtes gewissen per vorkasse bezahlen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*



			
				maQzz am 28.09.2004 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Dropship am 27.09.2004 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schlechtes gewissen bekommt man eigentlich, wenn man selber was böses tut... 

also, die firmen sind eigentlich bekannt, etabliert und seriös. da sollte eigentlich alles o.k. sein, nur kann es halt sein, dass bis dein geld da eintrifft der artikel XY nicht mehr auf lager ist. das meiste ist dann zwar schnell wieder lieferbar, aber wenn du pech hast dauert es halt zB 2 wochen länger.

ich hab bei pccooling bestellt, online überwiesen - 3 tage später war das paket da (und die versandkosten auch noch recht günstig, da keine großen/schweren artikel).


----------



## nfrimmel (29. September 2004)

*AW: Caseking - besch**ßen die mich??*

habs heute gekriegt....  für gls!!! schaut echt geil aus...!!

mfg nfrimmel


----------

